# Deeded, Floating Time-Shares at Poipu?



## Kauai Kid (Jul 27, 2012)

Are there any deeded, floating time-shares at Poipu?  I would not be interested in owning again at the Point at Poipoo.

Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 27, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Are there any deeded, floating time-shares at Poipu?  I would not be interested in owning again at the Point at Poipoo.
> 
> Mahalo,
> 
> Sterling



Isn't that the place to avoid at all costs?

Marty

Added:

Sorry, Sterling, I misunderstood your question.  I thought you were asking about the Point at Poipu in particular.


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 27, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> Are there any deeded, floating time-shares at Poipu?  I would not be interested in owning again at the Point at Poipoo.
> 
> Mahalo,
> 
> Sterling



If you mean the Poipu area in general - two come to mind: 

The Waiohai at Marriott has floating weeks still available (resale only, now that Marriott has gone to points) that are either 1-50, or 1-51. 
Located just off of Poipu beach.   

The other place is Lawai Beach Resort -across from another great snorkel spot! I'm not sure about the particulars, but know they also have floating deeds.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 27, 2012)

scrapngen said:


> If you mean the Poipu area in general - two come to mind:
> 
> The Waiohai at Marriott has floating weeks still available (resale only, now that Marriott has gone to points) that are either 1-50, or 1-51.
> Located just off of Poipu beach.
> ...



I'll check on Lawai BEach.  I've exchanged there and been satisified.  Marriott Maintenance fees are probably too high for us.


Mahalo,

Sterling


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2012)

If I were looking for something in Poipu, it would be at Lawai Beach Resort.
Sounds like each building is different but most people seem to favor the Alii
Building. We checked out the Coral and thought it was very nice but it sounds
Like it can get hot in that building with no air conditioning. Which building did
You exchange I to?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 28, 2012)

The one in front by itself.


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 28, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> I'll check on Lawai BEach.  I've exchanged there and been satisified.  Marriott Maintenance fees are probably too high for us.
> 
> 
> Mahalo,
> ...



I think Lawai Beach is a gem. Just check with TUGgers about which building and configuration. That little beach is great for snorkeling and being able to go early in the day would be extremely nice. We often drive over and hang out. Happy hunting!!

I would be happy to stay there, but Waiohai fit our needs/wants a bit better with Marriott beach for swimming with deeper water,  Poipu beach for snorkeling, the kiddy beach, walking over to the little place under Brennecke's for shave ice, and the fireworks New Year's Eve on Poipu beach. Plus I think my DH felt if we put money into a place permanently and come back over and over, he had higher standards/desires.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 28, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> The one in front by itself.



Do you mean Alii or Liki Lani - the building that on the far right (as you face the beach)? Left to right the buildings are Coral, Banyan, Alii, Liki Lani is the small building on the extreme left side of the picture, to the left of the swimming pool in front of Alii.






 (note that this view is looking in from the ocean so the layout of the buildings is reversed from how I described them in the first paragraph - so Coral is on the right and Liki Lani is on the left)

I believe that all of the Liki Lani weeks are fixed weeks.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 28, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Do you mean Alii or Liki Lani - the building that on the far right (as you face the beach)? Left to right the buildings are Coral, Banyan, Alii, Liki Lani is the small building on the extreme left side of the picture, to the left of the swimming pool in front of Alii.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photo to refresh my failing memory.  We stayed at the Liki Lani

Sterling


----------



## Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

Well what can I say, I own multiple weeks at LBR, mostly 2br2ba, all in alii.  In past  notes I've documented why.  You can search for my posts or I can go through it again.  Virtually all weeks at LBR are floating 1-52.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 30, 2012)

Tiger said:


> Well what can I say, I own multiple weeks at LBR, mostly 2br2ba, all in alii.  In past  notes I've documented why.  You can search for my posts or I can go through it again.  Virtually all weeks at LBR are floating 1-52.



Thanks Tiger for the first hand info.  I'll check your posts before I do any hunting.

Sterling


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2012)

I've a few minutes so I'll list the reasons I have 6 2br 2ba and one 1br 1ba in LBR Alii building

LBR is the best run timeshare I've heard of.  It has an active freely elected owner's board and hire's it's own administrative staff.

The maintenance fees are reasonable for Hawaii

The buildings are maintained very well.

The Units are periodically beautifully updated.

The grounds are floral  beautiful and clean.

There are three swimming pools, one, the alii, is the quiet pool.

more later


----------



## Tiger (Jul 31, 2012)

more reasons I like LBR

2nd best snorkling site on Kauai

An adequate (but no better) beach in front of the resort, [which has frequent seals and everpresent sea turtles]  (excellent beaches 1/4 mile [Kukuiulau], and 1/2 mile [Poipu beach in front of the Sheraton] away

Really excellent restaurants as well as family restaurants within easy walking distance, and one of the most romantic restaurants in the USA directly across the street.

Fine sunsets 

Now reasons I like Alii specifically

Has a dead on 180 degree view of the sea, we see whales 9 out of 10 days, and surfers from 6 am till 7 pm

Is the most quiet building

Has great air circulation, no need for a/c

Currently great renovation of units ongoing

Has the quiet pool

the 2br2ba masterbath is oceanfront.  We see whales and surfers from our bed.

Has maintained a decent value despite the crash of other timeshares


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 1, 2012)

Tiger said:


> I've a few minutes so I'll list the reasons I have 6 2br 2ba and one 1br 1ba in LBR Alii building
> 
> LBR is the best run timeshare I've heard of.  It has an active freely elected owner's board and hire's it's own administrative staff.
> 
> ...


The sentences regarding the freely elected owners board and administrative staff are the most important facets of any time share in my less than humble opinion.  That's why we like the Maui Schooner so well and what is basically wrong with the Point at Poipu.

Mahalo for all the info,

 Sterling,


----------

